# Neuropathy



## Greg Lowe

I have a friend whose dad has neuropathy which affects his feet and legs. He basically has no feeling in them. He says it's like trying to walk when your legs and feet go to sleep and he stumbles around alot, walking from support to support. Does anyone know if apitherapy has helped with this condition? If so, any leads as to sting locations and frequency?

My friend thinks he would definitely try apitherapy, so I'm trying to glean some info for them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SimonB

Greg, the neuropathy you described terrifies me! I'm not sure whether apitherapy would help or not, but it may depend on what has caused the neuropathy - Guillain Barre Syndrome (plus variations like Chronic inflammatory demyelinating polyneuropathy - CIDP), Multiple Sclerosis, spinal injury etc. Something like Guillain Barre Syndrome (and MS) will make fingers, hands, arms, legs, pretty much any nerves go numb just like you have desribed and can progress fairly quickly to prevent the sufferer from breathing. Not to mention falling over things that aren't there. Serious stuff! Most doctors think that their patient has a pinched nerve or some repetative strain injury at first. There's no cure, only treatment with a product made by the Red Cross from white blood cells. I hope that your friend's dad doesn't have anything like GBS or MS.

I have read that bee venom administered directly from the bee or sometimes by injection has been used to treat arthritis and can ease some symptoms of Multiple Sclerosis. I don't know, I have never tried it and I am not a medical doctor, so I am not making any recommendations. You would certainly want a qualified therapist to do the treating, as I don't think that a beekeepers' liability insurance would extend that far if anything went wrong like an allergic reaction in the person being treated.

Goodluck with your search.

Simon


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

Neuropathy can also be caused by Diabetes, cardiac problems and/or poor circulation. I don't know the cause of your friend's father's neuropathy, but that would be the place to start. He has more than likely reported his symptoms to his doctor. If you think apitherapy could help, ask him more about his symptoms and see if he knows the cause. Once you know the cause, you can seek answers through the American Apitherapy Society http://www.apitherapy.org/

As far as liability, if there is an apitherapist in the area, then cool! If not, you can always sell or give bees to your friend or ask his father to be tested for a honey bee venom allergy. Many apitherapists ask those seeking stings to sign a waiver of liability.

Susan


----------

